# Anyone have chart showing starpoints for each resort?



## RLG (Nov 18, 2006)

In another thread on this forum, I came across a very useful chart showing the staroptions for each timeshare offered by Starwood.  However, I couldn't find anything showing the same information for starpoints (i.e. SPG hotel points).

Does anyone have link to this?

BTW, I'm not an owner (yet) so links on the Starwood owners website don't work for me.


----------



## mesamirage (Nov 18, 2006)

I went to post a link... but it doesn't work. Maybe someone has one that works.


----------



## RLG (Nov 18, 2006)

mesamirage said:
			
		

> I went to post a link... but it doesn't work. Maybe someone has one that works.



I found that a lot of the links posted in other threads don't work because starwood has them hidden on the password protected owners site.  It says something odd about the industry that they hide info about something they're trying to sell.

I gather from some of the other threads I read that there's not a fixed ratio between the staroption value of a unit and the starpoints to which it can be converted?  Is there an approximate range?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2006)

There is a downloadable chart on the TUG Advice Page - http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml

Scroll down to Starwood Vacation Network Star Point Value Chart.

Also - I recommend that you do your homework and consider a resale before you buy from the developer.  You can save 25-80% buying resale, and if you buy at the right resort, (SVN mandatory) the only perk you lose is converting to Starpoints, (hotel points) which many of us think is a bad value anyway.  

For example, our 2 bdm. Maui unit converts to 80K Starpoints - that would get me about a week in a standard room at the Maui Sheraton or Westin (12K Starpoint per night.)  But if I use my two weeks, one after the other, I can stay in a roomy condo for 2 weeks.  There are owners who feel it's a good value to exchange 2 weeks in Maui for 5 nights in a luxury hotel, but I'm not one of them.  Good luck!


----------



## RLG (Nov 18, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> There is a downloadable chart on the TUG Advice Page - http://www.tug2.net/tugadvic.shtml



Thank you.  That's exactly what I was looking for.

I recognize that just buying a developer unit without doing any research can be foolish.  I've learned about a lot of complex issues from reading all the threads.  (Mandatory/voluntary, requalification, elite status, etc.)

Seeing the starpoint conversion rates for myself is part of the research.  

I haven't done the calculations yet, but I was surprised to find that the ratio of starpoints to staroptions isn't the same across all properties.  Any idea why that is?


----------



## djp (Nov 18, 2006)

RLG said:
			
		

> yet, but I was surprised to find that the ratio of starpoints to staroptions isn't the same across all properties.  Any idea why that is?



I have wondered the same thing, and have no idea, i ould be glad for some insight on this as well


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 18, 2006)

RLG said:
			
		

> Thank you.  That's exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I recognize that just buying a developer unit without doing any research can be foolish.  I've learned about a lot of complex issues from reading all the threads.  (Mandatory/voluntary, requalification, elite status, etc.)
> 
> ...



I haven't done the math, but I think the number of Starpoints is more related to the $$$ value (purchase price) of the week than it is to Staroptions.


----------



## RLG (Nov 18, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I haven't done the math, but I think the number of Starpoints is more related to the $$$ value (purchase price) of the week than it is to Staroptions.




I would have thought that relationship between cost, staroptions and starpoints would be the same for all properties.  I guess there would be less for us to talk about if they did that


----------



## djp (Nov 18, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> I haven't done the math, but I think the number of Starpoints is more related to the $$$ value (purchase price) of the week than it is to Staroptions.



Denise I dont have a better theory, I just think that there has to be more to it. Isnt st jon one of if not the most expensive resort, yet it is worth so many  fewer points than resorts that cost alot less to buy.  I think maui is quite a bit more money than avon yet 5000 fewer points. It just doesnt make sense.


----------



## arlene22 (Nov 18, 2006)

Perhaps its MFs? I am under the impression that Harborside has the highest MFs, and the highest StarPoints. Or perhaps Sun/Kerzner just negotiated that when they were choosing a TS partner.


----------



## djp (Nov 18, 2006)

Mountain vista has one of the lower mant. fees in hte starwood system and yet has the second highest starpoint total.  I wonder if age of resort (amount of time in svn as opposed to actual age of resort) has anything to do with it. If maybe some of the resorts that are a bit older had higher starpoint totals and as they have gone along they have lowered the totals. I dont know if this theory is correct, but it is the best one I have got.


----------



## korndoc (Nov 25, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> our 2 bdm. Maui unit converts to 80K Starpoints - that would get me about a week in a standard room at the Maui Sheraton or Westin (12K Starpoint per night.) * But if I use my two weeks, one after the other, I can stay in a roomy condo for 2 weeks.[*/U]  There are owners who feel it's a good value to exchange 2 weeks in Maui for 5 nights in a luxury hotel, but I'm not one of them.  Good luck!




Denise, are you referring to 2 weeks because you would split your Maui into 2 one bedrooms?


----------



## grgs (Nov 25, 2006)

korndoc said:
			
		

> Denise, are you referring to 2 weeks because you would split your Maui into 2 one bedrooms?



Yes, she is.  Although in the case of WKORV, it would be one week in a one bedroom, and one week in a studio unit.  Still, much more space than a standard hotel room for one week.

Glorian


----------

